# Beastmen, why not ?



## Myrdin (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys

as i did not found any topic that vould reasemble this one, ima creating this myself.

Soo the first thing i d like to put on the table. . . . is the Razorgor.

No matter how i look at them - they cost the same as minotaurs would, but with the difference that compared to them they . . . suck. Yeh, at least for me i really didnt found a true use for them. Lets ask why ?
They have a weaker WS and really low LD. Cannot have any type of "comand boar" thus you need to keep them close to your BSB or general. Better T and +1 S to impact hits doesnt really cut this for me. The one point more in movement aint such sunshine either.

In general - does anybody actually use these ragged oversized piggies, and if ye, whats the best way to make use of them ?
Thx for the reply anyway.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

On first glance, these pigs aren't anything to write home about.

For most Beastlords, these are an essential tool of the herd.

They can do many things.


Charge and hold up weak blocks. 
Hunt warmachines.
hunt light cav.
Do some wounds to heavy cav.
*ASSASSINATE* characters: I can't state how important this is.
add flank attacks.
yes their LD is low. They cause fear, and most units, do not.

They are a cheap 55 points and in most scenarios, more reliable than Minos. Let's see why

T5 vs T4 and light armor.:That's almost a no brainer.
can run solo: you don't have to invest in minimum 3.
Fast: These pigs are M7 and swift stride. They can crash through woods w/o penalty.
Expendable: If they take heavy fire, so what? They die, and that's 55 points lost, that could have been untold number of points out of your valued core/special units (pricey bestigors) Light shooting at far range will almost never hurt them. Put them in woods to give them even more chance of survival. I've had elf archers try to hurt them and no-go.
Tactics: fling them far and wide. Take the flanks you want and add PRESSURE to the enemy general.
Immune to KB: Well, mino's are too, but facing Grave guard? Fling two of these guys into combat and hold up that deathstar.

IMO, razorgors trump minos 9/10 cases.

With r-gors, harpies and ungor raiders, the map should be a mess and chaos for the enemy.


----------



## Myrdin (Apr 25, 2011)

Thx for advice !

Im just a young unexperienced wargor who just recently started WFB soo i might do some mistakes, in the questions i might ask as well 
As for what i use. The backbone of my army are the bestigors, with one wargor acting as BSB and one greater bray shaman - who is general. Having the flag that gives you 1+ but doesnt stack with general LD, this bulk can chop anything down. (srsly, with primal fury rerolls, i took down ushabtis, riders and other stuff). The only con, is that they die as well since Two hand veapons Initiative, soo the numbers diminish eventually.
Just today i tried harpies with scout upgrade. They are excellent as anty artillery unit. Chopped down my friends catapult in second round, and then managed to block his skeleton archers for 2 more rounds - enough time for me to charge in with the bestigor warherd.

I see your point with the razorgors. Makes me wanna try them, just for the crowd control abylity. They are immune to KB ? how comes ? i didnt found it in their rules... same goes for the swift stride, and the "forest slow ignore" or how should i call it. Are we speaking about the same edition ? coz i really dont see this anywhere
just HOW can those piggies assassinate ? i kinda cant imagine this :O

- Wouldnt be the core Tuskgor charriot be better ? though it costs more, it allows you to make the point gap (since you dont have tu use special unit points on it) and it can make same mess as tuskgor.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Myrdin said:


> Thx for advice !
> 
> Im just a young unexperienced wargor who just recently started WFB soo i might do some mistakes, in the questions i might ask as well
> No harm asking. That and doing are how youlearn.
> ...



Hope that helps.


----------



## Myrdin (Apr 25, 2011)

woah, that sure does, thx for the exhausting answer. I think next time i play i ll try at least one or two of that brute force boars, just to see how they perform with the rest of the horde.

Thx again, and sorri for my bad grammar.


----------

